# upgrading puppy with nutrition?



## baron420 (Sep 12, 2013)

hi i have a 6 month old puppy and right now i feed him a all natural dry food from walmart i was wondering how much it cost to switch to raw or what can i add to his food to improve his heath i hear green tripe is good should i get it from a can or try the butcher also if any one knows any cheap ways to switch to raw that will help too:help: any help will be appricated


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what natural brand of food do you get from Walmart?
you can always add some fresh beef, pork, a variety of
fowl, fish, lamb, rabbit, goat, salmom oil, organic yogurt,
chicken, blueberries, apple and pear (no stem or seed).
if i were going to feed tripe i would fresh tripe (frozen).
someone here can tell you were to get the best tripe.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

We're quite a bit south of you but I have a friend in Ottawa that feeds raw. I don't know what store she gets it from but she's feeding Big Country Raw food. We feed our dog that with a few other brands as well and with the ground/premixed food it's costing us about $2.50/day to feed a 70lb lean highly active dog. We have not found a way to do it ourselves for cheaper.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You can check with Carmen (Carmspack on this forum), she's near Toronto but should be able to point you towards some contacts here. She's a wealth of information on the raw diet and even has her own line of products of supplements that are highly recommended


----------



## baron420 (Sep 12, 2013)

The food I feed him is called actr1um it looked good but its pretty cheap for green tripe what should I do find a butcher buy a bunch and freeze it or should I get it in cans. If I can find them cheap online? Any help would be great I want to make a heathy dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

We buy ground green tripe from Big Country Raw.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Green tripe will not be available from a butcher as it is not fit for human consumption.


----------



## baron420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I heard you can get green tripe from small butches that kill and chop a animal for you but no big places would sell it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

